# Need help with oil temp



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi guys I have a 98 Audi a4 2.8 Quattro and my oil temp gauge stop working..I change the sensor that is above the crankshaft pulley and still no luck. I pulled out the cluster and check if the needle is stuck but it moves freely and it has power going into it... Could it possible be another sensor that's located some where else? Or how do I go about checking this?


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

Never mind I got it fix


----------



## sellingthewind (Jan 28, 2008)

what was the issue?


----------



## jacobaudi81 (Nov 14, 2007)

sellingthewind said:


> what was the issue?


It was a ground wire that was corroded... its under the coolant full bottle... Take the bottle out and clean the 3 grounds that's attach to the body of the car


----------

